# WLAN mit Suse 8.1 und PCMCIA SMC 2635W



## narfster (24. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Installation meines WLAN unter Suse 8.1. 
Ich habe eine SMC 2635W PCMCIA Karte die Linux auch erkennt und korrekt konfiguriert. Nur leider komme ich dann nicht wirklich weiter. In einem anderen Tutorial hab ich gelesen dass ich angeblich eine neue Karte hinzufügen muss, diese als Wireless PCMCIA angeben muss und dann sollte es gehen. Auch das hat geklappt nur wenn ich meinen Router anpingen möchte bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "connect: Network is unreachable". Bei iwconfig bekomme ich folgendes: "lo   No wireless extensions"
Ich weiss nicht was ich alles noch einstellen soll. Auch unter den Netzwerkeinstellungen für Wireless vermisse ich einträge wie Netzwerkschlüssel und ähnliches. Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Sinac (24. Dezember 2004)

Also die Karte läuft? Die module werden geladen und alles?
Hast du denn auch die WLan Einstellungen richtig gesetzt?
Das mit dem lo Interface ist schon ok, deine Karte müsste entweder
eth1 (wenn du schon ein eth0 hast) oder wlan1 sein, schau mal
was ifconfig und iwconfig dazu sagen!


----------

